# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Κινητό, μετα απο ενα καλο πλύσιμο.

## D-NAME

Κ φυσικα αυτο το πλησημο δεν ηταν μονο με νερο. μπηκε στο πληντιριο. δεν ξερω το προγραμα κ αν εχει χρησημοποιηθει μαλακτικο.

Σηγκεκριμενα. Εχω στα χερια μου ενα erricson T630 που εχει πληθει στο πληντιριο. Το ανοιξα το καθαρισα με οινοπνευμα(καθαρο), το βαζω στην μπριζα κ τπτ. το αφοινω κ μετα απο λιγι ωρα βλεπω αναμενω το φως της οθονης. βγαζω τον φορτιστη, τον ξαναβαζω κ τπτ. δεν ξανανοιξε. μετραω εκει που βγαζει ρευμα για την μπαταρια κ δινει 0.6 με 0.9 volt. καμια φορα τυχενει να δινμει κ 3.8 που αλλα λιγο αν το κουνισω αλλαζει η ταση. Λογικα πρεπει να φταχνεται. Εχει κανενας καμια ιδεα???

----------


## electron

Φίλτατε d-name το να είχε πεσει λίγο νεράκι ή καφές επάνω του θα σου έδινα ελπίδες γιατί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είχα σώσει παλιότερα ένα Τ18 και ένα nokia.Όμως εσύ μιλάς για κανονική μπουγάδα στο πλυντήριο και μάλλον το κινητό δεν έχει άλλο δρόμο από το καλάθι των αχρήστων  :Confused:

----------


## D-NAME

το βλεπω λογικο αλλα λεω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω μηπως κ φτιαχτει.

----------


## D-NAME

Στην αρχη δεν περιμενα να γινει απλα το εκανα μηπως υπηρχε καμια ελπιδα να φτιαχτει. Αλλα ανοιξε. κ ενα κοκκινο led που εχει οταν βαζω τον φορτιστη ανοιγει αν τον κουνισω λιγο αρχιζει να αναβοσβινει σαν να φορτιζει κανονικα. οπως οταν δουλευει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ανταποκρινεται.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Από ότι κατάλαβα κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει η μπαταρία ίσως… Άμα σας πέφτουνε κινητά στο νερό να τα ανοίγετε και να τα στεγνώνετε με το σεσουάρ!!! Αμέσως!!! Γιατί άμα αργήσετε πάει…

----------


## D-NAME

Αμα ηταν δικο μου ηξερα τι θα εκανα.
Κ καθαρισμα με καθαρο οινοπνευμα αμεσως.
Αλλος μου το εδωσε πολυ μετα. 


Τωρα ξερετε τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## ok1gr

Δοκίμασε μια άλλη μπαταρία!

----------


## D-NAME

Η μπαταρια δινει 3.8v. κ το εχω υποψην μου αν βρω μπαταρια να δοκιμασω. Αλλα αρκετα ericsson οοως αυτο ποιυ εχω κ δουλευω τωρα T68 ετσι δουλευει. Θα το δω.

----------


## moutoulos

> Κ φυσικα αυτο το πλησημο δεν ηταν μονο με νερο. μπηκε στο πληντιριο. δεν ξερω το προγραμα κ αν εχει χρησημοποιηθει μαλακτικο.


Αν το πρόγραμμα δεν είχε *πρόπλυση* τότε ΟΚ.  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  
Συγνώμη για την απάντηση...αλλά μου φάνηκε αστείο.
Λοιπόν να σοβαρευτούμε....άλλαξέ του μια μπαταρία και αν κάνει τα ίδια πάλι, μάλλον όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος electron, παίρνει το δρόμο 
για το καλάθι αχρήστων...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gsmaster

ΕΕ... όταν λέμε στο καλάθι, προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα. Κράτα το. Η μπαταρία μπορεί να δουλεύει, όπως και η οθόνη. Κάποιος μπορεί να χρειαστεί μια πρόσοψη. ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Ρίξτο σε κανα συρτάρι αλλά μην το πετάς! 


ΥΓ Ο leosedf "ανασταίνει" κινητά, αλλά αυτό το βλέπω να είναι σοβαρό, αμα έχει ξεκινήσει και διάβρωση.... κλάφτα.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ok1gr

Άν το έβαλε στα βραστά δεν έχεις καμία ελπίδα!

----------


## yet!

Εγω θα σου προτεινω κατι αλλο.. Ανοιξε το κινητο σου και βγαλε ολα τα πλαστικα περιβληματα καθως και εαν γινεται την Οθονη.. Μετα οπως εκανες και εσυ βουτηξε το σε καθαρο οινοπνευμα και αφησε το μεσα σε αυτο για 24 Ωρες.. Κατοπιν παρε μια οδοντοβουρτσα τριψε και καθαρισε ολη την Πλακετα ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΩΝ ετσι ωστε να φυγουν ολα τα υπολυματα ξενων ουσιων.. Κατοπιν, (μην γελασεις) βαλτο για καμια ωρα στον...Φουρνο στους 40-60 Βαθμους για να στεγνωσει.. και δοκιμασε το ξανα αφου κρυωσει.. Εαν εχεις Τυχη το εσωσες.. Εαν Οχι παει να πει οτι η FlaschROM εχει χασει και εχουν σβηστει ολα τα Δεδομενα...
Καλη Τυχη.. Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## D-NAME

χρηστο μου αρεσει η λογικη σου. αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω την οθονη. δεν προσπαθησα κ πολυ βασικα. θα το δοκιμασω. 

Μπαταρια δεν φταιει παντος. Το δοκιμασα.

----------


## leosedf

Χέρετε. Συγνώμη που άργησα κανα δυο μήνες (αχαχαχα)
Αναστένονται τα SonyEricsson αρκεί η διάβρωση να μήν έχει περάσει στα εσωτερικά στρώματα της πλακέτας (ενα απ τα ελλατώματα κατασκευής των SEMC)

Και τα δεδομένα να χάθηκαν κλπ το κάνεις μια αναβάθμιση
Οσο για τα ολοκληρωμένα ίσως να χρειαστεί reballing (δλδ επανατοποθέτηση)

----------


## Terikan

με ειχε πεσει παλια ενα νοκια 3310 μεσα σε καφε και αλλο δεν ανοιγε. πηγα σπιτι το ανοιξα και το φυσηξα με το πιστολακι για τα μαλια που ειναι και το κινητο λειτουργησε κανονικα. στη δικια σου περιπτωση ομως λιγο δυσκολα.............  :Question:

----------

